# Mixed Greens



## Hoodie267 (May 23, 2015)

Hi there .

Could anyone help me please .

I have been given a diet that requires me to eat 200 mixed greens . Could someone help me and tell me what to eat .

Many thanks


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Hoodie267 said:


> Hi there .
> 
> Could anyone help me please .
> 
> ...


Sainsburys bag of frozen mixed veg. Done


----------



## Hoodie267 (May 23, 2015)

Many thanks

I never thought of that . I am new to this . I thought everything had to be fresh.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Hoodie267 said:


> Many thanks
> 
> I never thought of that . I am new to this . I thought everything had to be fresh.


Loads of studies to say it's no difference.

The nutritional content of veg is awful compared to 100 years ago now anyway so most people take a multi vitamin to ensure decent intake.


----------



## Hoodie267 (May 23, 2015)

Thank you I will get a multi vitamin . My diet says 200 gsm mixed greens though , not mixed veg .


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

anything is green mate :crying:

broccoli, green beans, asparagus, snap peas, broad beans, mango tout. spinach and [email protected] loads more lol


----------



## CoastalJames (May 23, 2015)

Spring greens are cheap and uber-nutritious


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

The darker green that the veg is then the better it is for you


----------

